# Bagels



## lo2 (Aug 15, 2006)

I have searched the forum and did not find anything really.

So here is my request:

I am looking for a recipe on a nice lunch bagel. Anyone got any?


----------



## lo2 (Aug 22, 2006)

No one knows how to cook a proper lunch bagel?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2006)

How does a lunch bagel differ from all the rest?


----------



## lmw80 (Aug 22, 2006)

Do you just mean different bagel sandwhich ideas like what to put on the bagel?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 22, 2006)

i once made bagels at home, but i found it was too much hassle and didn't compare much to the new york and co brand (and all the rest of those store-made ones) that i've decided to give up on it...it's like making homemade croissants, make me wonder if it's worth the bother...


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2006)

I make bagels at home regularly.  I started that because I can't get a decent bagel here in the suburbs of Boston.


----------



## arlienb (Aug 22, 2006)

good for you, andy m.  i seem to have a heavy hand when it comes to breads...they end up all wrong and i end up depressed.  maybe i should start practicing on breadmaking again.  although the end product doesn't come up to my expectations (and i'm sure it will just take a little bit of practice and patience to overcome this), the smell of fresh homemade bread in one's home is one of the best in the world.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2006)

It took me a number of tries to get it right.

As for the smell, just bloom some yeast in warm sugar water...


----------



## lo2 (Aug 26, 2006)

Well I would like some ideas on what you can put in your bagel. What do you think a nice bagel sandwich should 'contain'. And we are talking Lunch here!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 26, 2006)

Cream Cheese and smoked salmon with fresh dill

Chicken Bacon Lettuce Tomato Red onion with Cracked Pepper Mayo and a Dill pickle Spear!

Ham and Cheese melt

Bacon Lettuce Tomato and Rach dressing!

Egg Salad

Tuna with a Lime and Cilantro Mayo

Turkey and Roasted Red pepper Jelly

gosh i could go on for ages

Anything you can make as a sandwich can be put on a bagel!


----------



## GB (Aug 26, 2006)

I am about to make my breakfast bagel, but this works for lunch or dinner too. On this one I am putting swiss cheese, whitefish spread, lox, and sliced cukes from the garden.


----------



## AlexR (Aug 26, 2006)

Andy,

When I was a student, in the 70s, there was a wonderful bagel shop called King Bagel in Brookline. Does it exist any more?

Bagels are, strange to say, one of the things I miss most from America. I love the things. You can find them in Paris, but nowhere near where I live. I even daydreamed about starting up a bagel-making business in France, and you can find machines on the Internet!

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## jkath (Aug 26, 2006)

Alex, you ought to do it! Imagine how many people would love your idea!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2006)

AlexR said:
			
		

> Andy,
> 
> When I was a student, in the 70s, there was a wonderful bagel shop called King Bagel in Brookline. Does it exist any more?
> 
> ...


 

I don't know.  Don't get to that part of the state too often.


----------



## lo2 (Aug 28, 2006)

Please stick to the theme of this thread which is how to make a nice lunch Bagel (including the fill).


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 28, 2006)

Ummm I think i gave a bunch of lunch time fillings no?


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 28, 2006)

Turkey, thin sliced green apple, basil aioli, field greens

fresh mozz, tomato, ham, s+p, mayo.

There are a million and six different ways I imagine. You are just making a sandwich, on a bagel.

I like a burger on a bagel every now and again.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 28, 2006)

ME too.. i had eggs benny on a bagel yesterday

But for lunch i LOVE pizza bagels


----------



## AlexR (Aug 28, 2006)

Dear lo2,

I do not see it as a breach of Netiquette to take a very restrictive thread and take it somewhere else, nevertheless dealing with the main subject.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 28, 2006)

lo2 said:
			
		

> Well I would like some ideas on what you can put in your bagel. What do you think a nice bagel sandwich should 'contain'. And we are talking Lunch here!


For me there is nothing better than lox, cream cheese and a slice of red onion!  I like to eat mine open faced because the bagel is so heavy it makes the fillings squish out around the bagel.  So i get two for the price of one.  and I like "everything" bagels the best!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2006)

lo2:

I was thrown off by your requesting a recipe in the original post. I personally don't like to use bagels as sandwich bread. As to fillings, you can use any combination.

Here is a thread that discusses lots of different sandwiches!


----------



## tomgreg2002 (Aug 29, 2006)

I've made bagels a few of times. More work than a loaf of bread but
much less than croissants..! My biggest problem was shaping them consistently. They ultimately came out a bit random and funky looking.
Tasted great though.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 29, 2006)

tomgreg2002 said:
			
		

> I've made bagels a few of times. More work than a loaf of bread but
> much less than croissants..! My biggest problem was shaping them consistently. They ultimately came out a bit random and funky looking.
> Tasted great though.


 
Tom:

When I make them I use a non-standard method for shaping them.  

I've seen the pros make them by taking a rope of dough and joining the ends to make a circle.  I make a flattened ball and poke a hole on the middle with a finger then shape it to an even thickness all around.  That seems to work better for me.


----------



## tomgreg2002 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Andy. I'll try this the next time I make bagels..!


----------

